# JList mit Scrollbar?



## Br4ve (24. Feb 2010)

Ich habe versuht eine JList zu erstellen, das hat so weit auch ganz gut geklappt. Allerdings wollte ich diese dann auch scrollbar machen, was jedoch iwie nicht funktioniert :bahnhof:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        
        JFrame frame = new JFrame("Gruppen- und Teamverteilung");
        Container pane = frame.getContentPane();
        
        pane.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        DefaultListModel model = new DefaultListModel();
        model.addElement("String 1");
        model.addElement("String 2");
        model.addElement("String 6");
        model.addElement("String 3"); 
        model.addElement("String 7"); 
        model.addElement("String 4");
        JPanel west = new JPanel();
        pane.add(west, BorderLayout.WEST);
        JList liste1 = new JList(model);
        JScrollPane scrollpane = new JScrollPane();
        
        scrollpane.add(liste1);
        west.add(liste1);
        
        
       
        
        frame.setVisible(true);
        frame.pack();
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        
        
    }
```


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Feb 2010)

```
JList liste1 = new JList(model);
    JScrollPane scrollpane = new JScrollPane(liste1);
    west.add(scrollpane);
```


----------



## SlaterB (24. Feb 2010)

ansonsten geht noch
setViewPortView()
oder so, aber nicht add()


----------



## Br4ve (24. Feb 2010)

ja so wie eraaa das gemacht hat, habe ich das auch schon probiert allerdings sieht man dann nur ein 

edit: funktioniert


----------



## Tomate_Salat (24. Feb 2010)

```
scrollpane.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(300,300));
```

Bitte beim Editieren nicht seinen kompletten Post ersetzen ;-)


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Feb 2010)

?? Vllt weil keine ScrollBar notwendig ist?
How to Use Scroll Panes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

setVerticalScrollBarPolicy, ,setHorizontalScrollBarPolicy;


```
JScrollPane scrollpane = new JScrollPane(liste1,JScrollPane.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS,JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED);
```


----------



## Tomate_Salat (24. Feb 2010)

ist ja löblich dass du die Edit-Funktion nutzt. Aber bitte nicht den kompletten post editieren. Setze einfach deine Ergänzung ans Ende des Posts und markiere ihn, indem du ein *edit:* oder so davor setzt. Sonst kapiert niemand mehr, was die Antworten auf deinen Post sollten.


----------



## Br4ve (24. Feb 2010)

tut mir leid, ihr habt recht. danke für die hilfe


----------

